# Rockets sign Brandin Knight to a 10 day contract



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/05016/443237.stm

Former Pitt point guard Brandin Knight signed a 10-day contract with Houston. Knight, who graduated after the 2002-03 season, had been playing with the Asheville Altitude of the NBA developmental league, where he was averaging 10.1 points and 5.5 assists per game.

http://www.nba.com/nbdl/players/brandin_knight.html

From what I gather he's a stellar defender and very quick... let's see if he gets some PT against Memphis and Indiana.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I thought this was a typo for Brevin Knight! Oh wait, they're brothers!!

If he can dish out the ball half as good as Brevin that'd be great for us :yes:


----------



## Eatinthepudding8 (Jul 10, 2004)

hes pretty good, hes a good defender but short and doesnt really have a good jumper but can knock down an open one, good pickup for a 10 day contract


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I wish we could get one decent PG instead of half a dozen bad ones.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Anyone remember the 60 footer he almost nailed in the Big East tourney championship game in i think 2002...but yeah,Knight was good for the Panthers and I thought he'd get in the NBA....glad he got his 1st break.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Yes, it'll be interesting to see how he fairs in the two games. Hopefully he can fit in to our system... penetrate? and feed Yao for easy dunks?? I'm assuming he'll come off the bench.

In his Bio it read he was second on the team in blocks!! Not bad for someone only 6 foot!!


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

JVG only gave him 3mins!! 1 assist and a missed field goal.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I hope he can stick around for awhile and make some money and show someone something. I always liked his game...


----------



## BK20 (Dec 28, 2004)

i agree i love the way he plays the game and hence the username i love his game and the u of pitt


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

The kid was great at Pitt, I always wondered why he was never drafted

But this once again clutters the PG spot, so how many PG's do we have now? 65?

Shouldent we try and get a SF or PF?


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

someone should let cd know that only one guy can play point guard at a time.


----------



## Music¡îBilly (Jan 17, 2005)

Hope he'll make things better


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Is his 10days up???? He was only given 3mins playing time!! Was he signed as a backup just in case Sura's leg feel off during a game??


----------

